# Scott Pilgrim



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 22, 2010)

So I saw Scott Pilgrim vs. the world two days ago and I quite enjoyed it. Has anyone else seen it? Anyone else read the comics?

For the uninitiated, Scott Pilgrim is a comic series about a slacker called Scott Pilgrim who falls in love with a delivery girl from Amazon called Ramona Flowers. However, in order to date her, he must defeat (literally) her seven evil exes. It's better than it sounds. It's aimed at nerds who grew up with Nintendo and such (there's an EarthBound reference, the Zelda theme shows up, Scott plays in a band called "Sex Bob-omb") but you don't have to be a Nintendo nerd to like it (most of my friends liked it even though they didn't know anything about Nintendo. or the comic). The biggest problem is that the movie is a condensed version of a 6-tome comic series so everything happens very fast and it can be confusing.

I heard about it from Starmen.net (I have seriously not seen any advertisement for this movie) and checked it out there. I want to see it againnnn. It was probably one of the funniest films I've seen in a long time but then again I consider myself pretty nerdy and I have a stupid sense of humor so! yeah.


----------



## Green (Aug 22, 2010)

tldr best movie ever provided you're a nintendo geek.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 22, 2010)

You don't have to be a geek but it helps!


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 22, 2010)

I literally just saw it. It was pretty good, too long though.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 23, 2010)

not necessarily just a nintendo geek though.  there was a double dragon reference in the movie.  and the fights play out almost exactly like viewtiful joe, and the way people turn into piles of coins when they get beaten/killed is also a referenced to the censored version of the original No More Heroes.  There was also even a reference to Tony Hawk's Pro Skater.

I've read the graphic novels a while back, but I seriously didn't find out that they were making a movie until a couple weeks ago.  I saw it, and it was excellent.  definitely better than all of those other socially awkward guy trying to get the girl of his dreams role that Michael Cera's always playing.  even the humor that wasn't nerd humor was also pretty hilarious.

The game, Scott Pilgrim VS the World: The Game is also a lot of fun.

I might also recommend O'Malley's other works, like Lost at Sea.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 23, 2010)

Rawr you made me lose the game how could you. On the other hand, this sounds pretty awesome, I may watch it.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 23, 2010)

Comes out on the 25th here. :D I'm really excited to see it!


----------



## benwayshouse (Aug 25, 2010)

i need to get my friends together to see that. >: (


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm sure other people enjoyed the film, but personally it sucked. It was like watching /b/ lite; references everywhere.

All delivered by the most unenthusiastic acting Cera has done. Personally, someone else should've gotten the role. Bad move making it live-action, too. Most of the scenes would've worked better if animated in the same art style as the comic. Had Wright picked someone with much more energy than Cera and someone less... mature than MEW as Ramona (frame-wise she's perfect) it would've fared better in my books. Devon Werkheiser (TV's Ned Bigby, Ned's Declassified School Survival Guide) would've worked MUCH better.


----------



## Rex (Aug 27, 2010)

I saw it three times and it's probably my favorite movie so far. I got the game and the comics too.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 27, 2010)

I actually fully agree with Grimdour RE: Michael Cera's acting. :( I read the first graphic novel literally right before I went in and he just... wasn't Scott. I could deal with it, but it did wreck the film's energy a little bit. Scott's a lot more animated in the comic and I didn't... see that at all. 

I did love the rest of the film - it was fun and bright and well-directed! Even though the opening credits nearly gave a seizure e_e


----------



## PK (Aug 27, 2010)

I also agree with Grimdour- Michael Cera just dosen't... work, i think. (the /b/ lite thing made me laugh. All of the flavor, none of the calories!)

But the references made my inner nerd happy. my girlfriend didn't get it AT ALL, though, which made me sad.


----------



## Aisling (Aug 28, 2010)

I've read the first three volumes and I've heard the movie was good from two critics I tend to agree with, though my first impressions of Michael Cera as Scott aren't... really good. I probably won't see the movie because I'd have to go with one of my parents (because I have no friends interested enough to go with me :c) and that would be just... no. No.

I do like what I've read, though. I guess I'll have to rent it or something when it's out on DVD.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 28, 2010)

Epic, best part of the movie was during the previews. There was a preview for the new movie "Devil", everyone was into it... and when M Night Shyamalan's name came up the entire theater started laughing and couldn't stop..... (note it was rather full we went to the midnight opening.) it was amazing.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 29, 2010)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> All delivered by the most unenthusiastic acting Cera has done. Personally, someone else should've gotten the role. Bad move making it live-action, too. Most of the scenes would've worked better if animated in the same art style as the comic. Had Wright picked someone with much more energy than Cera and someone less... mature than MEW as Ramona (frame-wise she's perfect) it would've fared better in my books. Devon Werkheiser (TV's Ned Bigby, Ned's Declassified School Survival Guide) would've worked MUCH better.


A lot of people at Starmen were complaining when they heard that Michael Cera would be Scott. He did... well, play the awkward teen Cera always plays and lots of people thought he wasn't enthusiastic enough. I thought he did okay but!

Did you see the animation made for Adult Swim?



> Even though the opening credits nearly gave a seizure e_e


Oh my God, yes! Way too much brightness and moving and _ugh_.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 29, 2010)

That animation is how the movie should've been done. Add some cel-shading, use the current movie script and the movie would've improved greatly.


----------



## Zuu (Aug 29, 2010)

I enjoyed that animation.


----------



## Aisling (Aug 31, 2010)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> That animation is how the movie should've been done. Add some cel-shading, use the current movie script and the movie would've improved greatly.


I agree. I'd love to see more of it animated!

They even had the hole in the moon at the end of that short. That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 2, 2010)

I really enjoyed the film, but spent the whole time really disliking Scott. I admit I haven't read the comics (I might at some point, but I'm not too fussed), and maybe it's because the actor, as people say, wasn't right for the role, but he just seemed to be incredibly unlikable in the beginning, and the ending didn't really make up for it. The fact that Knives was easily my favourite character probably didn't help.

And I lost all respect for him the second he said "Maybe we could not have tea". You can never not have tea )<

I jest! (sort of). The highlight of the film, for me, though, was Roxy (who voices Katara in Avatar) yelling abuse. Apparently evil!Katara makes me really happy XD

Also, it was nice to have a film that didn't try to appeal to everyone - it was geeky and proud of it.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 3, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> I really enjoyed the film, but spent the whole time really disliking Scott. I admit I haven't read the comics (I might at some point, but I'm not too fussed), and maybe it's because the actor, as people say, wasn't right for the role, but he just seemed to be incredibly unlikable in the beginning, and the ending didn't really make up for it.


I don't think you're supposed to think Scott is a likable character in the beginning, at least. I thought he was a pretty poor sack o nuttin' in the beginning. Apparently you can see him grow into a decent human being in the comics but as usual, trying to squeeze anything more than one book into a movie means _sacrificing things~_ so you don't get to see that. And yeah, considering Scott was pretty much just using Knives to get over Envy, I don't think she got what she deserved either. :(

Oh, and I saw it a second time with some different people. It's a shame it's performing so poorly at the box office. Eew.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 3, 2010)

Knives was my favourite, too. <3 So adorable!


----------



## EthioBromide (Aug 14, 2020)

Well, ain't this place a time capsule and a half. Ten years later, and Ubisoft (MIGHT) bring back the game, though seeing discussion for the movie as if it just came out is really odd to see. Then again, the same could be said for this post in a few years. No idea if this will get a response, but i wanna see what happens.


----------

